# Can't believe it...



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2010)

.... I made it to 4000 posts LOL even though I have been almost inactive in the last 6 months!!

Do I get a prize???


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jan 2010)

yeah you do, the chance to reply to this and get 4001 posts   

well done mate, been a credit to the forum.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jan 2010)

No prize Paulo, but i can reveal to you the exclusive short cut key for smileys..


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jan 2010)

haha, Im not far behind


----------



## paul.in.kendal (23 Jan 2010)

Come on, Aaron, you just know it'll feel great to get up into the stratosphere with Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

Guess Aaron stopped but I have now doubled it   think I will take another break from the keyboard! this upgrade in December got me into the forum big time! had almost been absent for a year! lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Feb 2013)

That's some serious keyboard work mate! 8000+! Have to say though all the posts are good uns


----------

